# Best repower options?



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Greetings,
I was thinking if I was to repower my ST1130 DLE Ariens which has a *LH358SA, HMSK110 Tecumseh what would be my best options.*
*Googling such did not return viable answers.*
*Does anyone have any suggestion I would be open to Briggs and or Honda clone with good reputation (Chinese manuf. ?)*

*Many Thanks*

*Norm
*


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'd recommend the Predator motor from harbor freight. Great power and torque for the price. I bought the 13hp motor from my rebuild and it is an absolute animal at tossing snow. You may have to make a new mounting plate for it to sit right on the housing of the blower though.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the lifan 196cc clones are nice to, and they are a closer copy so more genuine honda parts will fit


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Normex said:


> Greetings,
> I was thinking if I was to repower my ST1130 DLE Ariens which has a *LH358SA, HMSK110 Tecumseh what would be my best options.*
> *Googling such did not return viable answers.*
> *Does anyone have any suggestion I would be open to Briggs and or Honda clone with good reputation (Chinese manuf. ?)*
> ...


 Since you live in Canada Harbor freight engines are not easily obtainable there however you have alternatives. 

Since you live in Canada check out Princess auto website
6.5 HP 196cc OHV Gas Engine | Princess Auto

Champion engines are also avaible in Canada and I heard they are nice
66504 - Champion Power Equipment


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

STICK a BRIGGS on it. and call it a day well done.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or be the first in your neighborhood  Amazon.com: 10 Hp Diesel Engine Electric Start Plus Recoil Start: Automotive
.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> STICK a BRIGGS on it. and call it a day well done.


Oh no! By all means stick a throwaway chinese made engine built from stolen technology and probably using child labor to build it. But what the heck... It's fast, cheap, and it'll work for a few years. Makes a body feel good about all the $ saved.

( my humble opinion.) I'm sure there are those not in agreement.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

600 on ebay for the same engine, all these small diesels are yanmar clones


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Oh no! By all means stick a throwaway chinese made engine built from stolen technology and probably using child labor to build it. But what the heck... It's fast, cheap, and it'll work for a few years. Makes a body feel good about all the $ saved.
> 
> ( my humble opinion.) I'm sure there are those not in agreement.


The Predator 212cc engine on my minibike is going on 3 years old now and it still starts in 1 pull of the recoil and doesn't burn any oil either so where is your evidence that these engines will fail after a few years? My American made Tecumeseh on the snow blower never ran as well as these engines do and was gutless compared to the Predator 212cc even when it was brand new. After several years it became harder and harder to start and the carburetor would seemingly go out of tune while the engine was running. I believe Tecumseh was it's own worst enemy and they were responsible for their own demise.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Well gents many thanks for the replies. Given the choices the Predator seems a good option but as stated before, I only have Canadian choices.
I know Princess Auto well but their choice in engine leaves less to be desired. We don't see too many Champions around.
All in all my best bet for me would be Briggs but their price point is double than a Predator. I live approx. 1 1/2 hr from the US border I wonder how much the Customs would hit me with a $400.00 purchase.
Does the Predator engines based on Chonda designs?

Many Thanks All

Norm


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

( I tried)


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the predator is basically the same as a honda gx200 clone, but the engine is bored and stroked from the factory, and the flywheel taper is different. there is also a newer predator revision with a hemi head


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

GustoGuy said:


> The Predator 212cc engine on my minibike is going on 3 years old now and it still starts in 1 pull of the recoil and doesn't burn any oil either so where is your evidence that these engines will fail after a few years?


You also have no evidence that they wont fail after a few years..
a sample size of one is not statistically significant.

Considering all the Tecumseh engines that are still running after 30, 40 and even 50 years, I still consider a Tecumseh engine to be a far superior product to the Harbor Freight engines..

Scot


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I've Done Countless Predator Repowers over the Years, Going back to the Blue Greyhound Series. The Reason is Simple, Cost Effective, and Very Few Complaints or Comebacks. Tecumseh is a Great Engine, but I've found they Eventually Get Finicky, and I have No Time for That. I get Predators for $89 with Coupon, and Repower Ariens 10000 series with them. I then sell the Tecumseh Engines, and let someone else Tinker with them. I Don't want to get in a Pissing Contest, Just Sayin' What Works for Me. I'm sure Others Opinions May Vary. I Just did a Predator Swap Yesterday(See Photo). I also bought back one of my First Repowered Ariens Greyhound Machines from someone who was moving South this Past Winter. Still Ran Great. I did, however, have a couple of Predator Recoils Fail, and I now keep a Couple in Stock.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

jackmels post sums it all up, with every tecumseh ive seen they run ok for a few years and just get more and more finicky. thats why i said **** it with my hm80and put a 196cc clone on, not worth it to be stuck in the middle of the driveway for 45 minutes trying to get the **** thing started in the middle of a blizzard


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

43128 said:


> jackmels post sums it all up, with every tecumseh ive seen they run ok for a few years and just get more and more finicky. thats why i said **** it with my hm80and put a 196cc clone on, not worth it to be stuck in the middle of the driveway for 45 minutes trying to get the **** thing started in the middle of a blizzard


I used to spend more time just putzing my Tecumseh to get it to start then I now spend blowing my driveway with Honda clone. Had the Tecumseh ran well it would still be on the snowblower but it did not and I have no time for poor running equipment. Also Tecumseh was gutless too and it choked on the EOD snowpack while the Predator cuts through it like a hot knife through butter. Just look at how the Predator tosses the snow. 

Mtd Yardmachine 5/22 repower with Harbor Freight ...


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I believe the Predator Harbor Freight engines are made by Loncin. 

Try a search on this and see if you can find a brand available near you. Also good to know when you need spare parts.

Best of luck.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Good find Toro, it doesn't say anything about HF but they have their own line of Snow engine completely shrouded. They have the 1" shaft in different lengths. I just need to find their foot print.

Engine

Thanks

Norm


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Normex said:


> Greetings,
> I was thinking if I was to repower my ST1130 DLE Ariens which has a *LH358SA, HMSK110 Tecumseh what would be my best options.*
> *Googling such did not return viable answers.*
> *Does anyone have any suggestion I would be open to Briggs and or Honda clone with good reputation (Chinese manuf. ?)*
> ...


 go to brand new engines.com they have new old stock of USA made BRIGGS INTEKS in all different shapes and sizes for your liking.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

The dilemma of the cheepos is we [most of us] feel badly about buying the foreign make of anything. As most of our jobs fly out the door. What the companies save, they don't pass on to the US buyers. There are predator CEOs that take over companies,get huge stock options, stay a while,then cash in while doing nothing to improve the bottom line. Sorry, and I don't know the the answers.
Sid


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I took a quick look and saw this on E-bay.






This is the first Loncin engine, that I have seen, specifically designed for snow throwers, for sale in the US. This one is 196CC and rated at 6.5HP. Quite a bit more in price that the HF 212 CC.

The HF Preditor 212 CC is rated at 6.5HP. I have seen there is also a version with a hemi head that are used on go carts. Not sure of the power but it must be more. 

I do share some concerns on using the HF engine for a low temp snow throwing application. These don't have the shrouding or low temp carb. According Gustoguy and Jack they do ok with out the shrouding and start ok with a pull starter. If I recall correctly Gusto said he opened the main jet on the carb some amount so it would not run lean at low temps. (please correct me If I am Wrong)

You may be able to fabricate something from Sheet metal on your own to protect the linkages from snow building up. I have not look very close at it but just some thoughts.

I am intrigued with using the HF engine. The price is very attractive and if you get a good one the performance reports are impressive. I would like to hear more from those with direct experience.

Thanks!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a Harbor Freight 212 Predator on an Ariens that has worked great for 2 years with minimal use. (Current drive is only 2 cars wide by 1 car long so I only break it out if the snow is really deep or heavy.) I have slightly enlarged my main jet as well.

I had a Harbor Freight Greyhound 6.5 196cc on a Toro 3521 that I used for one year before selling and that worked great as well.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

My first HF Predator 212cc is on my mini-bike and it will be 3 years old in September. No problems at all with all 3 of my HF Predator engines. All run great and start with 1 to 2 pulls of the recoil. I did make a shroud out of sheet aluminum to keep the snow and ice out of the governor linkages. I would like to buy an American replacement engine but like others have said all small engines are now being made in China and Japan. Tecumseh was responsible for their own demise. The were complacent and did not improve their engines and their first OHV engines had poor compression release device and were known to snap back on the recoil so hard that some had strained/sprained their wrists. Their fix was to sell you an expensive camshaft and they were really slow trouble fix the problems with their engines. The 8 to 10 horse power engines are infamous for blowing connecting rods at rpms just slightly over the 3600 governed limit and also if they ran Low on oil they would bust a rod through the side of the engine.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

NR racing torture tested a Harbor Freight 212cc engine and spun the engine up to 5500 rpms and the would go into valve float. The even make a billet connecting rod that is over twice as strong as the stock rod as well as a billet flywheel that can withstand 8500 rpms. The Predator engine is the darling of the cart racing world and soup up engines have been made to put 15 HP out of just 212cc.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Depending on how thick your snow and wallet are: Cylinder Head for Predator - HI COMP 18cc and Aftermarket Predator Parts

Engines

Category


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I have an 11hp harbor freight greyhound 12 volt electric start on my large frame 1984 cub cadet. I opened the main jet up slightly to improve cold operation and I have added a stainless steel shroud to keep flying snow off the linkage. Electric start is great but, not really necessary, as the engine always starts on the first pull even in the dead of winter. As far as power is concerned, the 11hp engine has no problems pushing the 300lb plus cub cadet through 20" of snow with ease. With the impeller kit 14" impeller and slightly larger auger drive pulley, it tosses snow 50' with ease. Carl.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I just picked up this Troy Bilt for $100. The Tecumseh has a rod knock. So I was think about putting a Predator on it. For those of you that have done this, what do I do about the pulleys on the shaft? The has a 2 step shaft on it, And where are you getting pulleys from?

Also This is a single shaft, is their another thread on the forum, I can use as a guide for the swap?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Motor City said:


> I just picked up this Troy Bilt for $100. The Tecumseh has a rod knock. So I was think about putting a Predator on it. For those of you that have done this, what do I do about the pulleys on the shaft? The has a 2 step shaft on it, And where are you getting pulleys from?
> 
> Also This is a single shaft, is their another thread on the forum, I can use as a guide for the swap?


If it sounds like a rod knock, you may want to pull the engine apart and see if it actually is. If the rod hasn't popped a hole in the side of the block behind the starter motor, replacing the rod or whatever is making the noise will be a little cheaper than a new engine.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Grunt said:


> If it sounds like a rod knock, you may want to pull the engine apart and see if it actually is. If the rod hasn't popped a hole in the side of the block behind the starter motor, replacing the rod or whatever is making the noise will be a little cheaper than a new engine.
> 
> I think the motor is pretty much smoked. It is very low on compression, besides the knock. Their was barely any oil in it and it looked like it was blowing out of the block, all over the machine.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Motor City said:


> I just picked up this Troy Bilt for $100. The Tecumseh has a rod knock. So I was think about putting a Predator on it. For those of you that have done this, what do I do about the pulleys on the shaft? The has a 2 step shaft on it, And where are you getting pulleys from?
> 
> Also This is a single shaft, is their another thread on the forum, I can use as a guide for the swap?


A HF 212cc would work great since this is a single shaft engine. I bought my steel pulleys on line from Phoenix Phoenix Pulleys Bearings & Belts
Some have bought steel pulleys from TSC and Grainger. Do not use cheap zinc caste pulleys since they are not made to handle the power of small gasoline engines. Easy One pull starting means you will be able to sell that starter on ebay and recoup almost the full amount for the HF Predator 212cc.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

GustoGuy said:


> A HF 212cc would work great since this is a single shaft engine. I bought my steel pulleys on line from Phoenix Phoenix Pulleys Bearings & Belts
> Some have bought steel pulleys from TSC and Grainger. Do not use cheap zinc caste pulleys since they are not made to handle the power of small gasoline engines. Easy One pull starting means you will be able to sell that starter on ebay and recoup almost the full amount for the HF Predator 212cc.


Thanks for the tips. This machine used a tiny 1/4 belt for the drive. But I think I can fit a 3/8 in belt on the lower pulley. I assume I will need spacers in between the 2 pulleys? What can I use for a spacer?


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Motor City said:


> Thanks for the tips. This machine used a tiny 1/4 belt for the drive. But I think I can fit a 3/8 in belt on the lower pulley. I assume I will need spacers in between the 2 pulleys? What can I use for a spacer?


The pulleys I used have a set screw that you tighten with an allen wrench to lock them tight to the PTO Shaft. No spacers required and you can set them in any location you need on the shaft to line them up with the bottom pulleys


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Normex said:


> Greetings,
> I was thinking if I was to repower my ST1130 DLE Ariens which has a *LH358SA, HMSK110 Tecumseh what would be my best options.*
> *Googling such did not return viable answers.*
> *Does anyone have any suggestion I would be open to Briggs and or Honda clone with good reputation (Chinese manuf. ?)*
> ...


it's all too easy to just rehone the cylinder block, put new rings in, and use the original engine over again. that's what I did with my Gilson 16HP tractor 10 years ago. It didn't really need it, but have not had to touch it since. and it's a 1972 model.

another option is, go to the highest HP engine Briggs or Tecumseh made, with the same crankshaft height, output shaft diameter, and mounting bolt pattern, so it bolts right in and all the accessories match

another thing I noticed is, beyond a certain point with a snowblower, it can be overpowered. these giant 40 foot tall rooster tails of snow landing on the house roof are silly. it would be like me leaving your house every day with my 455 Firebird and laying 200 feet of rubber and a smoke show. the first time it would be great, the 2nd time still fun, but after the 20th time you'd be telling me to "kitfo" already.

the last thing you'd want to do, it put in a cheap knock off Chinese made engine, no matter how much HP it has, or how far it throws the snow. that would be like having a 300 lb. ex-convict felon fresh out of prison, sleep with your wife. he might be bigger, he might be stronger, but you don't want him around, because there will definitely be trouble down the road, it's a bad idea all around, and it's just morally wrong.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> it's all too easy to just rehone the cylinder block, put new rings in, and use the original engine over again. that's what I did with my Gilson 16HP tractor 10 years ago. It didn't really need it, but have not had to touch it since. and it's a 1972 model.
> 
> another option is, go to the highest HP engine Briggs or Tecumseh made, with the same crankshaft height, output shaft diameter, and mounting bolt pattern, so it bolts right in and all the accessories match
> 
> ...


Tecumseh is dead. Put a new old stock USA made Briggs on it if you can find one. As to morals on bastardising a snowblower> It's a Fricken snowblower man. Its not like sticking Toyota engine into a classic American Muscle car. Although the 300 hundred pound horny Felon line you used did make me chuckle a bit.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

GustoGuy said:


> Tecumseh is dead. Put a new old stock USA made Briggs on it if you can find one. As to morals on bastardising a snowblower> It's a Fricken snowblower man. Its not like sticking Toyota engine into a classic American Muscle car. Although the 300 hundred pound horny Felon line you used did make me chuckle a bit.


 I have to agree with GustoGuy. By the time I buy all the parts and time to refurbish the Tecumseh, I can have a running motor, out of the box. That I know runs fine. I don't want to be upsidedown in a budget snowblower. After all, it is a Troy Bilt!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You guys can get pulley's dirt cheap here:
Pulleys & Idlers | Lawn Mower Parts | MFG Supply

I bought a couple from the "Steel V-Belt Pulleys" section and they have been fine. You can order a few other things to offset the shipping costs.

Someone else had mentioned ordering some from ebay with good results from this guy:
http://stores.ebay.com/Redshellers-Store

I bookmarked him for future reference.

I bought a couple from tractor supply as well, but I didn't like those as much. Those were universal ones that said they were for 1/2" or 5/8" belts, but the 1/2" belt fit so far down inside of there it was hard to get an accurate RPM reading doing math. Though the bright side about those was they made it almost impossible for the belt to come off.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

The beauty of having more horsepower is that you don't always need to use it but its nice to have when you want it. Knowing how and when to use it comes with common sense and experience. My 69 camaro pictured in my avatar has over 600hp at the rear wheels but it doesn't mean i need to use all 600 horsepower all of the time, but its nice to have when i want to use it. Like my snow blower i don't use it often. Having an 11hp engine on a 300+lb 26" snow blower doesn't seem to be overkill to me. The beauty of having a little extra power is that when the snow fall is small, say 6 to 8" I just throttle the engine back to maybe 2,000 rpm and it still gets the job done. When there is 14" or even 20" of snow on the ground, I know it gets the job done. One of the worst feelings in the world is trying to merge onto a highway in a underpowered 4 banger and hoping not to get run over by the cars traveling at 70+mph. On some highways they now make the on ramps 1/2mile long just so the anemic cars can get up to speed before merging. I won't drive an anemic car and I don't want an anemic snow blower.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Lots of good info being shared here!

I am doing the HF 212 CC swap for my tired Techumeh. 

I found this info on Honda Jets and emulsion tubes which I am assuming will work with the HF Preditor. Also I did see a Youtube vid where these parts were usable in a Prediator.

GX200 GX160 Honda Clone Jet Jets Emulsion Tube Predator 196cc 212cc

Looks like the jet diameter changes are very small and go in .001 increments.

Saw this link with instructions on resizing the main jet.

http://www.affordablegokarts.com/Drilling%20Main%20Jets.php

Will need micro drills or reamers to rework.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

So I removed the Tecumseh off the Troy Bilt. And tore it down today. And the engine is toast. The head gasket was blown. Their was so much metal particles in the oil, it was gray. And the cylinder walls where destroyed. So onward with the Predator swap.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yikes!


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I went and picked up a Predator late this afternoon. I don't know if it was a typo on what, but the information/price tag on the display motor in the store said the 212cc was 7hp, instead of the 6.5hp. I even checked the website and it said 6.5hp. It was $95, out the door with tax, using a 25% off coupon.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have seen those listed as both 6.5 and 7. I would almost tend to believe the 7 since the 196cc ones are listed at 6.5.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I think they may just be rounding up. when they go with no decimal.

But Shryp is correct about the 196cc being advertised at 6.5 hp.

If you go on the preditor website I think that is were I saw some torque curves and you can see the differences. The 212 has more low end torque if I recall correctly.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I was just looking for stuff and stumbled on to this Snow thrower engine. Brand new for $120.

It is a 6.5 HP OHV single shaft. Already shrouded and tuned for the cold.

I am not familiar with the Brand, Liquid Combustion Technologies. I assume it is an Asian made clone of something.

It Does have a primer bulb on the carb which separates it from a Honda clone. i.e. Preditor.

Any one know of it?

6.5 HP LCT STORMFORCE ENGINE


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Toro, LCT is the outfit that bought Tecumseh. Those engines are made in China and they get good reviews Toro use them for their snowblower line.


----------



## Ariens28 (Oct 2, 2014)

Normex said:


> Toro, LCT is the outfit that bought Tecumseh. Those engines are made in China and they get good reviews Toro use them for their snowblower line.


As well as Ariens, just about every Ariens blower uses LCT engines now and work great


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Ariens28 said:


> As well as Ariens, just about every Ariens blower uses LCT engines now and work great


Only Ariens engines are made by LCT. Toro 2 stage snowblower engines are made by Loncin in China rather than LCT. Loncin also makes the Predator engines for Harbor freight too. I own 3 Predator 212cc engines and they all run very nice and I have not had any problems with them and the oldest one is now 3 years old.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

2 year old thread now, can some of the members that did predator engine swaps comment on how their engines are performing with more usage. Any problems or issues that have caused repair or adjustments. Any frozen linkages on the governor / carburetor ?

Just curious to see if opinions are better or worse on these clones. Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Shaw351 said:


> 2 year old thread now, can some of the members that did predator engine swaps comment on how their engines are performing with more usage. Any problems or issues that have caused repair or adjustments. Any frozen linkages on the governor / carburetor ?
> 
> Just curious to see if opinions are better or worse on these clones. Thanks


Still no issues with either of mine. Though they haven't had much use over the past couple of years.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Bump...

Curious to hear how these predator's are holding up several years later.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Shaw351 said:


> Bump...
> 
> Curious to hear how these predator's are holding up several years later.


Great. I own 3 Predator 212cc engines. Two are on snowblowers and 1 is on a minibike. Just get rid of the cheap Torch sparkplug and replace it with NGK BPR6ES and your set. Easy starting and good power. Oldest one is on the minibike and it is about 4 years old. Still runs awesome. I use Amsoil synthetic 10w/30 in all of them


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

BUMP

Curious to see how previous predator re-powers are holding out after years of usage.


----------



## bndawgs (Jan 27, 2016)

I'll be anxious to see how my 301 re-power does this year.

Still need to put on heat shields and fix up the belt cover. Will move the blower to the garage this weekend to give me some motivation.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

bndawgs said:


> I'll be anxious to see how my 301 re-power does this year.
> 
> Still need to put on heat shields and fix up the belt cover. Will move the blower to the garage this weekend to give me some motivation.


 

Yes, It is very important protect the linkages for the governor from icing up and it is under the gasoline tank. I used a sheet of aluminum to fashion a shield, which covers the opening between the engine block and the gasoline tank. This prevents snow from getting in and melting and icing up the linkages. Some people have also made heat exchangers to warm the air before it goes into the carburetor to prevent carburetor icing. Check out a few of the repower threads here on the forum which will show you what people have done to winterize their Predator engines. It not too hard to winterize your Predator engine. Make sure to enlarge the main jet in the carburetor too since the Predator engines are jetted for summer use and the engines tend to surge a bit once the temperature drops below 30 degrees.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Shaw351 said:


> Bump...
> 
> Curious to hear how these predator's are holding up several years later.


Not a Predator,but I'm starting my 6th winter with a HF Greyhound(Lifan) 6.5 hp engine on my Toro 521 and it still starts and runs just fine.I've only replaced the spark plug once and change the oil(synthetic) every year.

My Greyhound is a very close copy of the Honda GX200-most parts interchange.I noticed that Honda recently dropped the horsepower ratings on the GX series engines.The GX200 is now rated at 5.5hp and frankly I've never believed for a moment that the Greyhound is capable of 6.5 hp, either.I didn't notice any real increase in power going from the 5 hp Tecumseh to the Greyhound.However,the Greyhound is certainly quieter,smoother,easier to start regardless of outdoor temperature and uses less fuel.No regrets.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I would trust a new Predator 212cc engine over a used engine from Ebay. If your afraid of it's reliability just buy the 1 year extended warrenty and if anything goes wrong in the first year Harbor Freight will replace the engine no questions asked. I blew nearly 4 inches of light fluffy snow out of my driveway this morning and threw it 50 feet with my MTD 5/22 that I repowered 4 years ago.and it started on the 2nd pull of the recoil this morning too.


----------



## bndawgs (Jan 27, 2016)

GustoGuy said:


> Yes, It is very important protect the linkages for the governor from icing up and it is under the gasoline tank. I used a sheet of aluminum to fashion a shield, which covers the opening between the engine block and the gasoline tank. This prevents snow from getting in and melting and icing up the linkages. Some people have also made heat exchangers to warm the air before it goes into the carburetor to prevent carburetor icing. Check out a few of the repower threads here on the forum which will show you what people have done to winterize their Predator engines. It not too hard to winterize your Predator engine. Make sure to enlarge the main jet in the carburetor too since the Predator engines are jetted for summer use and the engines tend to surge a bit once the temperature drops below 30 degrees.


Not being very familiar with jetting and dealing with carbs in general, will the surging occur because the engine will be looking for more fuel due to the colder air? 

I have some sheet metal that I plan to fab up some plates, but do need to look at what other's have done to get some more ideas.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm 8 years on a Harbor freight Honda clone on my ariens 7-24. No problems except have to run on half choke because I'm too lazy to drill out the main jet.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

bndawgs said:


> Not being very familiar with jetting and dealing with carbs in general, will the surging occur because the engine will be looking for more fuel due to the colder air?
> 
> I have some sheet metal that I plan to fab up some plates, but do need to look at what other's have done to get some more ideas.


i didnt even remove the air filter on my 208cc chonda , worked great last winter, did have an icing issue once when the wind was close to 50 mph with "snownadoes" . under normal winter conditions , no hunting at all.


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

GustoGuy said:


> Yes, It is very important protect the linkages for the governor from icing up and it is under the gasoline tank. I used a sheet of aluminum to fashion a shield, which covers the opening between the engine block and the gasoline tank. This prevents snow from getting in and melting and icing up the linkages. Some people have also made heat exchangers to warm the air before it goes into the carburetor to prevent carburetor icing. Check out a few of the repower threads here on the forum which will show you what people have done to winterize their Predator engines. It not too hard to winterize your Predator engine. Make sure to enlarge the main jet in the carburetor too since the Predator engines are jetted for summer use and the engines tend to surge a bit once the temperature drops below 30 degrees.


.

Back in the late 80's my grandfather bought a Toro Snow Hound 20 with the Power Handle unit, since the Power Handle was designed for a tiller and mower attachment the linkages were exposed and would often freeze when the fluffy stuff started to blow around causing the engine to stall because the governor couldn't open the throttle under load.

I've thought about the rejetting too since In my mind it would cause an over-lean run due to the denser air mass (I learned this years ago with nitro powered R/C trucks, they would overheat and stall once the cooler weather set in requiring a slightly richer setting) I suppose it could be run with the choke partly closed. But are larger jets available or do I have to enlarge the existing one? and is there a rule of thumb of temp vs. jet size?

Thanks.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Blosumsno said:


> .
> 
> Back in the late 80's my grandfather bought a Toro Snow Hound 20 with the Power Handle unit, since the Power Handle was designed for a tiller and mower attachment the linkages were exposed and would often freeze when the fluffy stuff started to blow around causing the engine to stall because the governor couldn't open the throttle under load.
> 
> ...


 

I am an avid snowmobiler and I seen that for every 40F degree drop in temperature you should go up about 1 jet size. This makes sense since the Predator engine is designed to run at summer temps of at least 70 degrees and 40 degrees less would be about 1 jet size larger at 30 degrees. That is why the engines tend to surge when ran at temperatures colder than 30 degrees with stock jetting. 


Polaris Jets their snowmobiles so that they will not start to critically lean out until the temperature drops below -20F. This is done for reliability and warrenty to prevent engine damge when snowmobiling in very cold weather. I snowmobiled in -9F degree weather once and it was painful. I could not imagine snowmobiling at -20F


----------

